

Ask HN/YC: How do you feel about Feel (a Twitter for emotions)? - rlau1115

In a nutshell, Feel is a Twitter for emotions - when you post, you share an emotion first (happy, drunk, tired, inspired, etc), and an optional reason (text, check-ins, videos, photos, songs, etc).<p>The main differentiator is that Feel times how long you “Like&quot; something. Instead of a one-time “Like”, you convey how strongly you &quot;feel” posts based on how long you hold down a &quot;feel&quot; button and how many times you press it.<p>As an author, your focus shifts from the superficial (what you&#x27;re doing, food porn, a random link) to the &quot;why” (how you feel, the emotion underlying what you&#x27;re sharing). As a reader, you&#x27;re not just incrementing a Like counter; you&#x27;re communicating how much you empathize with your friend.<p>Also exciting: emotional trends (how UCLA feels today, or the reactions to #yc or #obama)<p>—<p>I’ve been flying solo with design&#x2F;dev for 3-4 weeks. I surprised myself with what I came up with in that time, but there’s still a lot missing and ample room to improve on implementation&#x2F;security&#x2F;UX&#x2F;marketing&#x2F;etc issues. Right now I’m in a private alpha with &lt;100 friends, but I’d love to get your feelings on Feel (so punny.)<p>For a better idea of Feel, you can follow me @randy (can also provide my temp Feel password - email in profile). From YC, Kevin Hale (@rbg) and Joseph Walla (@joseph) also took the time to try it out (thanks!), so you can follow them too.<p>Thank you for your time! Excited to hear your feedback&#x2F;questions.<p>(PS: I applied for YC S14. Somewhat of a risk to put this out there right before they announce interviews, but either way I&#x27;m committed to growing Feel through various deadlines&#x2F;targets in the next few years. Either way, it’s a huge value add to get honest, insightful feedback from a community I respect.)<p>To Feel, go here:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;feelapp.co
======
jc1999
Sounds pretty awesome, could definitely see the demand case for this. What
stack is it built in? Are the updates real time?

~~~
rlau1115
Thanks! Currently using MEAN. The notifications use websockets for real-time
updates, but eventually I'm planning on extending that to the feed and other
areas.

